# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Official Super Bowl Thread

## Crusader

Less then a week away, who is everyone picking.

Im thinking KC, SF has the overall better team. But my gut says its KCs time.

Joe Montana said his team will win it for sure

68B2CCEC-26C2-4628-997A-50561B4172AA.jpeg

----------

Daily Bread (01-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

KC but close . Maybe 3 pts

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> KC but close . Maybe 3 pts


x2

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020),Daily Bread (01-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I don't really care now who wins.   I wanted the Patriots there but alas   ...

It's been 50 years for the Chiefs though so I am going to hope they bring it home.

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020),Daily Bread (01-29-2020),drifter106 (01-29-2020)

----------


## Crusader

This could be a great game or it could be a blow out, by either team. If SF’s defense gets to Mahomes early and often it could be ugly, I don’t think KC can stop SF’s offensive they will score, nobody seems able to stop KC but if any team can it’s SF. It feels like all the attention is on KC, not necessarily a good thing for them. I’m sure SF is feeling a little disrespected and slighted by the media, they may come out with a chip on their shoulder looking to hit hard and often.

----------

Daily Bread (01-29-2020),drifter106 (01-29-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

The Chiefs have the Mahomes factor and I think that will be the difference.

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## wbslws

Actually FOX is the only one winning....LOL  :Tongue20:

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020),Hillofbeans (01-29-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

OK, I voted for SF to win. I didn't want to & I don't want them to win BUT I think they are the better team. As far as explosiveness I think that the Chiefs are more explosive but they are slow starters. If the Chiefs show up sleepy the first quarter SF will eat them & get a good lead. SF is not a team that you can dominate quickly. 

My guess is that SF will win by more than a touchdown. I say that because when your behind you tend to throw the ball & I'm expecting an interception will seal the win. I HOPE that everything I've said is correct EXCEPT it applies to the Chiefs win but I wouldn't bet on it.

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

I'm pulling for KC.

Have relatives in Missouri, and, I have always heard that KC home games are the closest you will get to a college game, in the NFL.

Plus, I like Mahomes.

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

KC has been hot, as I posted in the other thread, if you are going with hot it has to be KC.

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> KC has been hot, as I posted in the other thread, if you are going with hot it has to be KC.


True, true.

But, I think I would be pulling for them, anyway.  Not that I have anything against the 69'ers.

And, until some Defensive Coordinators can come up with something to slow Patrick Mahomes and his receivers down, this team may just be playing at their own "standard temp."

(Mahomes reminds me of the greats like Manning, Brady, and Brees:  He is a commander on the field, and, seems to know exactly where all of his receivers are....)

----------

Crusader (01-29-2020)

----------


## Crusader

Agree with the Mahomey factor but SF has the D lineman that can shove the ball back down his throat, the thing I like about SF is they are old school football. They will flat beat you up on both sides of the ball, manly football I like that.

----------



----------


## TLSG

I'm convinced the outcome of the game has already been determined in favor of SF. The NFL is really pushing the alphabet crowd this year, what with the first lesbian assistant coach and drag queens in commercials. SF has to win as part of the league's agenda. If I had to root for a team, it would be KC, but let's face it-- no matter who wins, America loses.

----------


## Daily Bread

Beware Kansas City - there's a rumor going around that to make the Niners feel more at home in Miami , a busload of homeless are on their way ,as we speak ,cross country and plan on taking a dump on the 50 yard line at half time .

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2020)

----------


## Crusader

Man from watching the media leading up to this SB you’d think they should just cancel the game and give the trophy and championship to KC...SF is getting no respect at all. Sure they talk about the SF defense, but it’s more like this is what Mahomes will beat. According to the media poor old Jimmy G shouldn’t even be in the same stadium as Mahomes, can’t help but think damn they are setting KC up to have a monumental failure.

----------


## Katzndogz

I'm going for Team Fluff.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

Not watching it. Been 3 years now.

I don't have the forgive and forget in me yet regarding the NFL...most likely never will.

That being said, SF was my 2nd favourite team behind the Lions, due to, and back in the Montana/Rice days, so, SF is who I would want to win.

----------

Crusader (02-01-2020),Lone Gunman (02-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

*Poll is reopened and will close at kickoff time.*

----------


## Trinnity

I can't root for San Fran. I just can't. Pelosi, weirdos, needles and poop in the streets. 

Nope.



 I'll take the underdog, KC for the win by a squeaker.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

They just murdered the National Anthem. It is NOT Gospel Music or Pop!  :Geez:

----------

Jim Scott (02-02-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

Followed by a commercial from "Secret" deodorant with female NFL players and saying lets kick inequality!  :Geez: 

I am having a rethink about watching this!  :Lame:

----------

Kodiak (02-02-2020),Lone Gunman (02-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They just murdered the National Anthem. It is NOT Gospel Music or Pop!


That was America The Beautiful.

Demi Lovato just nailed the Anthem. Prolly the best I've ever heard.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-02-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Were they kneeling? I refuse to watch NFL.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> That was America The Beautiful.
> 
> Demi Lovato just nailed the Anthem. Prolly the best I've ever heard.


I stand corrected, but all I heard was screeching on both accounts!  :Tongue20:

----------


## nonsqtr

Well let's see, Gilligan's Island is on TV, and I'm having a heckuva nice time watching MaryAnne while waiting for the B3 to warm up.  :Wink:

----------

RMNIXON (02-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Poll is now closed.

----------


## RMNIXON

3 and Out KC

Can the running game give SF a lead? Can they prevent KC from coming back like they do?  :Thinking:

----------


## nonsqtr

ROTFLMAO!!! 

SF sucks.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Hillofbeans

> That was America The Beautiful.
> 
> Demi Lovato just nailed the Anthem. Prolly the best I've ever heard.


I liked them both.

----------


## Kodiak

> Followed by a commercial from "Secret" deodorant with female NFL players and saying lets kick inequality! 
> 
> I am having a rethink about watching this!


I saw that.  Lets see one of those females get up and do it again after being decked by a flying MALE linebacker.

----------


## nonsqtr

Nice Trump ad.

On that note... time to get to work.

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## RMNIXON

> I saw that.  Lets see one of those females get up and do it again after being decked by a flying MALE linebacker.


It was insulting, and if we really care about women in sports and "equality" then lets put an end to this transgender nonsense.

----------


## RMNIXON

OK that was cool:

----------


## Trinnity

sf 3
kc 7

----------


## RMNIXON

:Geez:

----------


## RMNIXON

Tied!  :Headbang:

----------


## Hillofbeans

It is a good game up to this point. Tough, run, pass.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hawk gives a 10 on the halftime show. 
Damn, Shakira was hot and the dancing made my arthritis go away.

Even old gal J-lo put on a good show. 

The kids at the end were cool and the dancing was exceptional.

It was the best halftime show I've ever seen.

Two hot Latino women!  :Headbang:

----------


## Crusader

Ha ha I don’t need no half time show for that, I got one at home...I never watch the half time shows.

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

20-10 SF but KC are a comeback team.....

And the worst commercial was Amazon's "Hunters" about Nazi hunters 1970's America. There has never been a serious Nazi (National Socialist) threat in this country, but we have Muslims by the many thousands dedicated to Jew extermination. 

We say NOTHING!  :Sofa:

----------

Crusader (02-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ha ha I don’t need no half time show for that, I got one at home...I never watch the half time shows.


I had no idea Shakira could move( dance ) like dat! 
I will be scouring YouTube next week fa sum mo a dat!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## RMNIXON

> Ha ha I don’t need no half time show for that, I got one at home...I never watch the half time shows.


I will give you $10.00 and you get the same dance from any whore of your choice down the street................. :Smiley20: 

Just don't expect the same lighting and costumes..............

----------

Hillofbeans (02-02-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

Picked and not Mahomes fault!  :Sofa:

----------


## RMNIXON

Chiefs back in it 20-17 just over six minutes.........

----------


## Kodiak

> Chiefs back in it 20-17 just over six minutes.........


All it took was a 44 yard bomb and a pass interference call.

----------


## Abbey

> I can't root for San Fran. I just can't. Pelosi, weirdos, needles and poop in the streets. 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
>  I'll take the underdog, KC for the win by a squeaker.


 Same  here.

----------


## Kodiak

Looks like a big choke by the Niners.  Two 3 and out are going to kill them.  All they had to do was chew some time off the clock.

----------


## Hillofbeans

Nice play. It's over, KC wins.

----------


## Trinnity

> I can't root for San Fran. I just can't. Pelosi, weirdos, needles and poop in the streets. 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
>  I'll take the underdog, KC for the win by a squeaker.


It's over. I win. Suck a donkey dick, Pelosi.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-02-2020),navigator2 (02-02-2020)

----------


## navigator2

> It's over. I win. Suck a donkey dick, Pelosi.


She's a twatwaffle, right?  :Grin:

----------


## Jen

I haven't watched the game but I did watch the one drive leading to that squeaker of a TD made by KC ......and watched it replayed over and over again.  

My one twin's wife and family are from Kansas.

My daughter's fiance and his family live in the Bay area and have season tickets to do tailgating parties at the 49ers games.

With family I have to keep my mouth shut, but I am for KC.

----------


## Trinnity

It was a great game. I even  watched it over into the 3rd quarter.

My boys...

----------



----------


## HAMARTIA

First game I've watched in over, oh 17 years?  I thoroughly enjoyed it.

----------


## Trinnity

I enjoyed that more than any SB game I've ever seen.

----------


## TLSG

I'm actually surprised the Chiefs won. Not that it matters much, though; between the halftime show and the commercials, the league has pushed enough of a gay angle this year.

----------


## RMNIXON

> I enjoyed that more than any SB game I've ever seen.


It was a good game well played, and I did not notice any controversial calls by Refs as we have seen in the past.

----------


## MisterVeritis

Is it too late to vote?

----------

